# (yet) another hollowform



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2017)

At the last meeting of the turning club, we got a new member who suddenly became the most popular guy in the room. His day job is arborist at the Harvard University Arnold Arboretum -- and he brought a few "trimmings" to share with the group.

My score was a log of Flame Boxelder, about 5" diameter and 11" long, perfect for attempting a couple of hollowforms with the hollowing jig that Dave Paine made for me.

I got the first one turned today -- it's still wet, so I expect it to distort a little as it dries. When it's stopped shifting, I'll give it another sanding and put some kind of finish on it (probably water based polyacrylic, which doesn't yellow the wood, to try to keep as much contrast as possible.)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2017)

Cool! Did you hollow it? Hard to tell from the pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks great Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2017)

FBE is uniquely cool! I can't seem to grasp the hollowform perspective from the pics. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, it's hollow -- wall thickness about 1/4". (I'll take another snap showing the entrance hole and post it later.)


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 24, 2017)

View from above ...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2017)

Got it! Clear picture now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice shape Duncan, i like the star pattern...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice shape Duncan, i like the star pattern...



Thanks, Marc.

When I got the log I thought about how I could arrange the flames, and for this one aimed to get the entrance hole between two of the upraised arms. I was able to get it almost exactly as I wanted it -- even with the tips of the fingers joining across the top of the form. This design made the foot land in the non-flamed portion (what is most likely compression wood, since the log is thicker that side of the pith) which is fine by me, since you don't really see that part of the form.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 27, 2017)

Very impressive, did you make the sphere by hand or use a sphere jig? 
I have been working on making some spheres and they arnt easy, well done!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2017)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 27, 2017)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Very impressive, did you make the sphere by hand or use a sphere jig?
> I have been working on making some spheres and they arnt easy, well done!
> Tom


I don't have a sphere jig, the outside shape was all hand/eye. I'm sure it's not perfectly spherical, but since it's going to distort as it dries anyway I don't regard that as an absolute requirement.

I did most of the hollowing using an articulated-arm hollowing jig (pix & description in THIS THREAD).

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

